# Sticky  Versus... *requests*



## Tim/Steve

If you have a problem,
if no one else can help,
and if you can find them, 
maybe you can ask... well, pretty much everyone 

Powerful Characters
Special Characters
Deathstar Units
Magical Items
Devastating Combinations
Spells of all types

If you just can't think of the tactics to counter something then post them here and I'll make a "Versus... whatever" thread to join the collection that we already have. Gradually we will build up a whole range of tactical threads covering any and all aspects that people find difficult to deal with.

We have a lot of old 7th edition "Versus..." threads, but not many for 8th edition. By all means search for the older ones, but if you want to create new discussions please ask for a new thread for 8th.

So far for 8th ed:
Versus... Teclis
Versus... Cannons/Stone Throwers/Warmachines
Versus... Slaan
Versus... Skaven Slave Spam
Versus... White Lions
Versus... TK chariots
Versus... Hordes
Versus... Monsters
Versus... Gunlines
Versus... Ogre Gunlines

For 7th ed:
Versus... Daemons of Chaos
Versus... Phoenix Guard
Versus... Dragons (and other Monstrous Flying Creatures)
Versus... Archaon
Versus... Kholek Suneater
Versus... Steam Tanks
Versus... Dwarves
Versus... Vampire Counts
Versus... Gun Line Armies
Versus... Warriors of Chaos
Versus... Ogre Kingdoms
Versus... Grimgor Ironhide
Versus... Dryads


----------



## blackspine

Versus: Slaan's /Lizardmen.


----------



## experiment 626

Versus: Skaven 'SAD' Slave-spam


----------



## coke123

Flying Power Scroll Mages.


----------



## Tim/Steve

blackspine said:


> Versus: Slaan's /Lizardmen.


Versus... Slaan



experiment 626 said:


> Versus: Skaven 'SAD' Slave-spam


Versus... Skaven Slave Spam



coke123 said:


> Flying Power Scroll Mages.


Afraid I'm not going to start a thread for power scrolls of any sort... there aren't any 'tactics' you can use against this combo since turn 1 it'll be on you and letting rip.
A few things you can do in army build though- a few banners give some/full protection (HE banner of the world dragon, ogre rune maw), you can try to use magic resistance but it won't help against the worst spells. Only other things you can try is to play with the opponents magic pool, stealing dice before they can be used to smash through magic with the power scroll... 
If you can't do any of that there is nothing to do but sigh and take it- there is a good reason that most tournaments ban the power scroll.


----------



## coke123

Tim/Steve said:


> Afraid I'm not going to start a thread for power scrolls of any sort... there aren't any 'tactics' you can use against this combo since turn 1 it'll be on you and letting rip.
> A few things you can do in army build though- a few banners give some/full protection (HE banner of the world dragon, ogre rune maw), you can try to use magic resistance but it won't help against the worst spells. Only other things you can try is to play with the opponents magic pool, stealing dice before they can be used to smash through magic with the power scroll...
> If you can't do any of that there is nothing to do but sigh and take it- there is a good reason that most tournaments ban the power scroll.


Fair enough. Although I've thought of another- White Lions. S6 ASF is a bitch...I mean, I have counters to them, but they rely too heavily on magic... which we all know has a tendency to fail when we need it most.


----------



## Tim/Steve

coke123 said:


> Fair enough. Although I've thought of another- White Lions. S6 ASF is a bitch...I mean, I have counters to them, but they rely too heavily on magic... which we all know has a tendency to fail when we need it most.


Versus... White Lions


----------



## Masked Jackal

I've found that some people have trouble with Phoenix Guard, though I've taken them on enough times to know how to take care of the pointy-eared bastards. Also, if anyone wants to know how to kill a Hydra, I know some of the ways that do and don't work. If you'd like to, I could post up a thread for each of these.


----------



## CountChocula

Versus Large Blocks of TK chariots w/tomb king inside


----------



## gazcal

versus wood elves in general they have so many annoying things in there army like the orb which means you get to re rol distance for tree singing and if your in same woods as the orb at the start of their magic every model suffers a str 5 hit its so cheap aswell. also when they have 6 treekin in a big block hiding in trees thats quite annoying let alone bow lf loren with arcan bodkins on your COK any tips would be much appriciated


----------



## Tim/Steve

Sorry for not seeing your post...

I'm not going to start a Versus.. Wood Elves thread.
They are possibly the weakest army around at the moment and I just don't think they cause the problems necessary to make a Versus... thread take off and become truly helpful. I think a standard tactics thread would cover this (rather then one linked into the Versus... library).


----------



## Alexious

If we are going to make Heresy a better place for Warhammer. (I note our threads are rather poor response wise). I would suggest a few of the following to assist Warhammer players.

1). Vs. Unstopable Magic. (strats for dealing with High Magic Armies)
2). Vs. Hordes in General.
3). Vs. Empire (Not everyone plays just gunlines)
4). Vs. Psychology and Running Away! (How to stop or create the flee!)
5). Vs. Terrain. (things to look out for and dangerous terrain to specific armies!; iel Grail Chapels, Sigmarite Chapel, Charnel Pit, etc. Or perhaps on Cavalry tactics for terrain etc)
6). Vs. Monsters and Big Things! (Dragons, Hydra, etc)

One of the things that forums always fail at miserably is stuff that is considered too basic... it is almost a part of the game lore... well who cares about Beastmen due to X Y Z... etc. or who cares about Wood Elves due to A, B, C. But the last time I played against WE was 6th ed.... If a person showed up with them I would be saying hey awesome something I haven't played against... but it would be nice for some of the new players to get an overall tactical appraissal or dummies guide for what some of us consider basics.... I had a PM two days ago asking why the Pendent of K was so good for Dark Elves... )

Lexi.

May i perhaps suggest Tim/Steve we do a "dummies guide for army basics?" It may give Heresy Online a source point for 8th ed for newbie players who are after not opinion but just basic advice on a few issues like Psychology, like charging, like other really simple stuff!


----------



## Tim/Steve

Versus... Hordes

Versus... Monsters

I don't think there is a need for any of the others just now (and I don't want to flood the tactics section). I will create Psychology and Terrain threads if people have found particular problems with them (and make requests)... but I've not heard many people have problems with either. The hardest part of terrain is just reading what all the pieces do... though it would be great to see random tactical pieces/tacticas on how to best use different/specific pieces of terrain.

I won't make a non-gunline empire thread since its mostly covered by hordes, same with unstoppable magic... what tactics there are are mostly covered in the Teclis  thread, since he is the origin of 90% of unstoppable magic in the game.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have a friend in my store who everyone claims is cheesy for using a dwarf gunline army. I don't believe in the notion of cheese but is it hard to fight against? Is there a really easy way to beat it. I plan on fighting him soon with lizardmen if that helps.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Versus... Gunlines


----------



## Ratvan

versus dwarfs.. they're tough little buggers that smash seven shades of sh*t out of my poor Brets


----------



## Tim/Steve

I think that Dwarves in general are kinda covered by the Gunlines and Hoards threads... not really seen them played in any novel way that would be different enough to earn them a thread to their own.... but as always I'm open to persuasion.


----------



## fatbag26

Versus... Too many black orcs...


----------



## blackspine

Versus Shooting Ogres ...and the damned Mournfang.

Ogres w/ heavens + (stonetusk? the asl template monsters?) lead belchers, charicannons....

eep.

makes double hell cannon seem fun


----------



## Tim/Steve

Versus... Ogre Gunlines

been a while since I last did a Versus.. thread. Almost forgot that they were here (shocking after the amount of time it took to organise).


----------



## Orochi

Verses Gunlines.

That'd be something I'm interested in.

And soon,

Verses *something about vampires*


----------



## Tim/Steve

Got gunlines already.... vampires may well get one if there is anything different about them (but I'll probably be the last to know, not playing much atm).


----------



## Ratvan

Versus Ethereal Units would be nice, apart from the standard magic missiles and magic weapons


----------



## Aramoro

Ethereal units are fairly simple as they are usually very expensive and they are not immune to combat resolution. In the case of Vampire Counts they get to ride the double donkey of Unstable and Ethereal so they suffer 2 wounds for every point of combat res they lose by.


----------



## Ratvan

well screw it then, that'll do me, cheers Amamoro


----------



## Mursaat

Versus the new Dark Elf Cauldron of blood and 50 witch elves spam I've been seeing a lot of lately, its becoming a issue with every player i know that runs Dark elves fielding this 1100pt block of points denial.


----------

